# Anybody else remember Old London Waffle Snacks?



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

We used to love them. But it appears that Old London Cheddar Waffle Snacks are no longer available.

These:










I seem to remember them coming in a long, cylindrical tube instead of a bag.

Wonder why they stopped making them?

Is there a knock-off brand out there somewhere?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

NRA_guy said:


> Wonder why they stopped making them?


If I had to guess, I'd say COVID-19 plays a part.









Amazon.com: Old London Waffle Snacks, Cheddar, 4.5-Ounce Unit (Pack of 12)


Shop Old London Waffle Snacks, Cheddar, 4.5-Ounce Unit (Pack of 12) and other Snack Foods at Amazon.com. Free Shipping on Eligible Items



www.amazon.com


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say COVID-19 plays a part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've been No Longer Available for several years. The last place I saw them was the Old Vermont Country Store catalog.

By the way, the Amazon link says, "Currently unavailable. We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock."

I had seen that before posting.

Google shopping comes up empty as well.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Haven't been able to get those around here for a long time. They used to come in a bag with Guy's logo. Waffle cheese sandwiches and a coke, breakfast of champions.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I do remember these. My older brother used to buy them back in the late '60's. I think the last time I bought a bag was maybe close to 30 years ago. I had totally forgotten about these.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

Good eats!!!


----------



## clarkbilly714 (7 mo ago)

where I can order cheese waffles snacks please leave here link real good and miss for long time wish made back to sell.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Hmmm... never had them or even saw them. They look like something I would have like though.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Somebody posted in amazon:
----------------------
After not seeing Old London Waffle Snacks available since 2009, I emailed Old London and was advised in the company reply that Old London has "sold the waffle product line". Which means simply - it's gone.
----------------------

Old London Foods, a subsidiary of B&G Foods, is a company best known for its Melba toast products. Originally based in the Bronx and called the King Kone Corporation, the company changed its name to Old London Foods in May 1960 to match their best-known brand of food products, Old London.

Acquisition

In 1965, the company was bought out by Borden, which added the Old London products to its portfolio of snack products. 

In 1986, Old London's remaining operations were acquired from Borden by CPC International for approximately $25 million. The new owner grouped Old London with its other baking acquisitions, Arnold Foods Company and S. B. Thomas, as the Best Foods Baking Group. In 1997, Old London was bought out from CPC by a group of managers backed by the private equity firm Dubilier & Company.

The company was acquired by Nonni Foods, makers of flatbread products, in 2005 for $70 million. 

Nonni Foods was acquired by Chipita and changed its name to Chipita America. 

On October 31, 2012, B&G Foods, Inc. purchased Old London from Chipita America.

B&G's portfolio includes a wide variety of brands:
Ac'cent
Sa-són Ac'cent
B&G Pickles
B&M Baked Beans
Back to Nature
Baker's Joy
Bear Creek Country Kitchens
Brer Rabbit
Buena Vida
Canoleo
Cary's
Clabber Girl
Cream of Wheat
Cream of Rice
Crisco
Dash (formerly Mrs. Dash)
Davis
Dec-A-Cake
Devonsheer
Don Pepino
Durkee
Farmwise Farms
Fleischmann's
Grandma's Molasses
Green Giant
Hearth Club
Henri's
JJ Flats
Joan of Arc
KC
Las Palmas
Le Sueur
Le Sieur
MacDonald's
Mama Mary's
Maple Grove Farms of Vermont
McCann's Steel Cut Irish Oatmeal[40]
Molly McButter
Mrs. Fanning's Bread & Butter Pickles[41]
New York Flatbreads
New York Style
*Old London*
Ortega
Polaner
Regina
Rickland Orchards
Royal
Rumford
Sclafani
Snackwell's
Spice Islands
Spring Tree
Static Guard
Sugar Twin
Tone's
Trappey's Hot Sauce
Trappey's Red Devil
TrueNorth
Underwood
Up Country Naturals
Vermont Maid Syrup
Victoria
Wright's Liquid Smoke


----------

